# W3C Validierung



## Tonda (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiterweiß. Folgendes: 
Wenn ich die HTML-Seite (sie ist mit Inhalt gefüllt, es wird CSS eingebunden (habe ich hier alles mal rausgelassen))

```
<html> 
<head>
<title>Titel</title>
</head>
<body>    <div id="all"><a name="top"></a>
Inhalt
          </div>
</body>
</html>
```
beim W3C validiere, kommt als Ergebnis folgende Mitteilung:

_Line 42, column 19: 
an attribute value literal can occur in an attribute specification list only after a VI delimiter   

<div><a name="top"></a>    

Have you forgotten the "equal" sign marking the separation between the attribute and its declared value? Typical syntax is attribute="value". _

und

_Line 42, column 24: 
end tag for element "A" which is not open

<div><a name="top"></a>

The Validator found an end tag for the above element, but that element is not currently open. This is often caused by a leftover end tag from an element that was removed during editing, or by an implicitly closed element (if you have an error related to an element being used where it is not allowed, this is almost certainly the case). In the latter case this error will disappear as soon as you fix the original problem.     If this error occured in a script section of your document, you should probably read this FAQ entry._

Ich habe keine Ahnung was das soll. Sowohl das Gleichheitszeichen wie auch das öffnende a-Tag sind vorhanden.

Bei meinen anderen Dateien, die den gleichen Aufbau haben ist alles in Ordnung.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Gruß Tonda


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2005)

Dreh das Ganze doch mal um, sodass du einem Wort einen Anker verpasst hast.


```
<div id="all">
  <a name="top">Inhalt</a>
</div>
```


Nebenbei. Wenn ich folgenden Code durch den Validator jage, wird er als valid ausgegeben.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html> 
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-15">
<title>Titel</title>
</head>
<body>

 <div id="all">
  <a name="top"></a>
  Inhalt
 </div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Tonda (1. Mai 2005)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dreh das Ganze doch mal um, sodass du einem Wort einen Anker verpasst hast.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ja, das hat geklappt. Vielen Dank.



			
				Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nebenbei. Wenn ich folgenden Code durch den Validator jage, wird er als valid ausgegeben.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das ist ja das verückte. Wie schon gesagt sind alle Seiten (ca. 10) dieses Projektes so aufgebaut und er meckert nur an dieser einen rum.

Gruß Tonda


----------



## Tonda (1. Mai 2005)

Bleibt noch diese Meldung, aus der ich nicht schlau werde:

_Line 47, column 17: an attribute value literal can occur in an attribute specification list only after a VI delimiter

<div id="kopf">

Have you forgotten the "equal" sign marking the separation between the attribute and its declared value? Typical syntax is attribute="value". _

Nehme ich da das Attribut id ganz weg und schicke die Datei durch den Validator, kommt die gleiche Meldung mit dem nächstfolgenden Div-Container.

Tonda


----------

